

What Venture Capitalists will not tell you - aalagha
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20141005202543-140792-what-venture-capitalists-will-not-tell-you

======
greenyoda
This article seems to be designed to get people to come to Blackhawk Partners
for funding. However, on their web page[1], they say they're not interested in
funding start-ups:

 _" Unlike many private family offices, venture groups and other hedge funds,
Blackhawk Partners, Inc., does not generally back ideas, start-up situations,
private equity or other hedge funds, project finance or Greenfield
opportunities."_

[1] [http://www.blackhawkpartners.com/firm/about-
us](http://www.blackhawkpartners.com/firm/about-us)

